# Trying to register...



## SnakeNuts (May 20, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm trying to register with ENWorld but for some reason, none of the verification emails seem to come through. I've looked in my spam folder but nada. It might have to do something with the fact that I started my registration process very shortly after you had the downtime recently.

Apparently I can post (well, to this forum anyway) but I can't change my account details or anything like that.

Anyway, any help is appreciated.

Alex.


----------

